# When is a Will read?



## Julie T (11 Jan 2009)

Hi

I am sorry that this may seem like a silly question but I have never had anyone (who has left a Will) die before and am not sure when the will is read?

If someone could kindly explain the procedure that would be great.

Many thanks Julie


----------



## mathepac (11 Jan 2009)

Julie T said:


> ... am not sure when the will is read? ...


This happens in the movies, not usually in real life.

If there is a solicitor involved, they will contact the executor(s), who will then usually contact the beneficiaries, sometimes with a copy of the will detailing  their portion of the inheritance.


----------



## mf1 (11 Jan 2009)

How will the solicitor know that the testator is dead? 

In general, anyone with a will should have a copy or an original at home and should have notified the executors that they will be appointed on death. Its then for the  executors to decide whether to deal with Probate or have a solicitor do so on their behalf.

mf


----------



## sam h (11 Jan 2009)

Yup....the official reading of the will is only in the movies.  I called my dads solicitor to let him know & expected him to schedule a reading with the whole family assembled !!  
After he passed on his regards, he simply said "well I assume you know you & X are executors (we didn't, nor did we expect to be!) and everything is to be split equally".


----------



## Julie T (11 Jan 2009)

It is a complicated story and I won't bore you all with the facts but my husband doesn't know if he is mentioned in his father's Will.

His father never knew our address - so how will the solictors know how to contact him??

He doesn't want his fathers money either, so would his share go to any other beneficiaries or to the government?

Is there a time frame in which money must be claimed or that the exectutors have to find the beneficiaries?

Thanks Julie


----------



## Optimist (11 Jan 2009)

Julie T said:


> He doesn't want his fathers money either, so would his share go to any other beneficiaries or to the government?


 
That will completely depend on the terms of the will. Impossible to say without knowledge of that.


----------



## Julie T (15 Jan 2009)

I have just found out that my father-in-laws solicitors only deal in Conveyancing. Is this normal for this type of solicitors to deal with a Will?

Thanks again
Julie


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2009)

Julie T said:


> I have just found out that my father-in-laws solicitors only deal in Conveyancing. Is this normal for this type of solicitors to deal with a Will?...


IME, this is perfectly normal and firms such as these, sometimes referred to as "family solicitors",  offered existing conveyencing clients a range of other legal services within their professional compass.

The same firm has provided three generations of our family with such services.


----------



## mf1 (16 Jan 2009)

Julie T said:


> It is a complicated story and I won't bore you all with the facts but my husband doesn't know if he is mentioned in his father's Will.
> 
> His father never knew our address - so how will the solictors know how to contact him??
> 
> ...



I think this is fantastic - particularly the fact that the father never knew his sons address!
If he is in the will, then presumably, someone in the family knows where the son lives. After all, he heard he was dead. So the son could write to another member of his own family confirming that even if he is in the will, which he probably isn't, that he does not want anything and that he will sign any legal papers to that effect. 

End of problem. 

mf


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2009)

As other posters have said there seems to be no guidlines on official will reading as it really is not necessary, but to add a personal experience.
Will was on the day of the funeral. The family requested a private room in the hotel and slipped away quietly and read the will. It was the only time all the family could come together so it was decided that would be the best time to make everyone (of the family) aware of the contents and the exectors


----------



## bond-007 (17 Jan 2009)

What if there are final wishes wrt to funeral etc? Surely a will would need to be read sooner.


----------

